# Jägermeister-Kuchen - Ein leckeres Rezept für jeden Anlass



## DER SCHWERE (22 Juli 2012)

Jägermeister-Kuchen - Ein leckeres Rezept
für jeden Anlass

Zutaten:

* 1 Tasse Wasser
* 1 Tasse weissen Zucker
* 1 Tasse braunen Zucker
* 4 große Eier
* 1 Pfund Butter
* 2 Tassen getrocknete Früchte
* 1 TL Salz
* 1 Handvoll Nüsse
* 1 Zitrone
* 2 kleine Liter Jägermeister

Zubereitung:

Koste zunächste den Jägermeister und
überprüfe so seine Qualität.
Nimm dann eine große Rührschüssel.
Schalte den Mixer an und schlage in der
Rührschüssel die Butter flaumig weich.
Probiere nochmals vom Jägermeister und
überzeuge Dich davon, ob er wirklich von
bester
Qualität ist. Gieße dazu eine Tasse randvoll
und trinke diese aus.
Wiederhole den Vorgang mehrmals.
Füge einen Löffel Zucker hinzu.
Überprüfe, ob der Jägermeister noch in
Ordnung ist.
Probiere dazu mehrmals eine Tasse voll.
Breche zwei Eier aus, und zwar in die
Schüssel. Hau die schrumpeligen Früchte mit
rein. Mixe den Schalter aus.
Übeprüfe den Jägermeister auf seine
Konsistenzzzzzz......
Malte den Schixer an. Wenn das blöde Obst im
Trixer stecken bleibt, löse das mit
Traubenschier.
Jetzt schmeiß die Zitrone in den Hixer und
drücke Deine Nüsse aus. Füge eine Tasse
dazu. Zucker, alles, was auch immer.
Fette den Ofen ein, drehe ihn um 360 Grad.
Schlag den Mixer, bis er ausgeht. Wirf die
Rührschüssel aus dem Fenster.
Überprüfe den Geschmack des restlichen
Jägermeister. Geh ins Bett und pfeif auf
den Kuchen.
Die Schuhe kannst Du anlassen.






​


----------



## Sachse (22 Juli 2012)

Kuchenbacken ganz nach meinen Geschmack 

:thx: Schwerer


----------



## Padderson (23 Juli 2012)

also ich hätte den mit 2 großen Liter Jägermeister angesetzt


----------

